# Foundation foam in drain line



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I went to a call today where a foundation repair company had drilled into a lav line and pumped foam in. It was so bad it went up the wall and through the p-trap into the pop up. The kitchen sink is clogged by the tie in maybe near the lav sink tie in or the same line. The Main was plugged but I got that open ok.

Any suggestions or any experience with this stuff. It looks just like the spray can type. I'm heading back Monday to try and cut and pull it out.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Pour some primer down the line.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I was wondering about that too. I grabbed some pieces so I can experiment. I'll try to post the pics tomorrow.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

You'll never get it perfectly clean, but I would think once you got it softened up a little you could start chunking it out.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I was thinking coke classic, it melts Styrofoam cups.:thumbsup:
















I tried to get a perfect foam p-trap but no go.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

WOW! That's just incredible. I bet the foundation companies ol hiney is kinda puckering 'bout now.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Hopefully the HO can get the foundation repair company to cover the bill to get the dwv system back up and running.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Oy! Vat a nightmare! :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Hopefully the HO can get the foundation repair company to cover the bill to get the dwv system back up and running.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty



The owner of the company called us. He seems upstanding, but we did get a CC # before going out there. :thumbup: Kinda sucks they did a good job,you couldn't tell where they drilled and the house was raised just right.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Pour some primer down the line.



I soaked a small piece in primer, not to much change, but it is purple now.:thumbup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I bet it looks purdy!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

After 1 hour in a bowl of primer the foam was softer. The clear didn't seem as good as the purple, I'm not sure why.

I don't know what primer sitting in a fitting for a extended time would do to the glue. Or if I'm willing to risk flinging primer all over when I pull my cable back.

I guess I'll be doing a lot of chipping and cussing.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

The way I understand it, if primer sits in a PVC trap...it will eventually melt the bottom out...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ran the lines today, K/S took about 40 min for about 2 feet of foam. Slow chewing through with a half blade and a new 1/2 cable. I think I would be hard pressed to do it with a 3/8 or and beat up 1/2 cable. Lav sink was slower going down the wall and ended up pulling about 10" of muddy cable back so it's jackhammer time despite my best efforts. I'll try for some pics of the ground the foamed.

More testing this am on the foam. Gas - no effect, muriatic acid - no effect, break cleaner - no effect, carb start - no effect, acetone - no effect. This is some good stuff unless it gets in a drain line:laughing:


----------

